# Front legs bowed out



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, I have an almost 5 month old male and his front legs look bowed out at the top, near the elbow. At his last vaccination, the vet didn't seem concerned, but I've had several people ask if there's something wrong with him. Is this normal at his age?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ ditto, a pic would help


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry, here are some pictures. Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just from the picture it doesn't look like the elbow, but maybe further down the leg. Look up carpel flexural deformity, and see if it looks close to what your seeing.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe, there is a very slight resemblance to the carpel pix, but no where near as severe of a bow. I've had several people ask about his legs, and suggest he doesn't look 100% Vizsla. Someone suggested a basset mix. But we got him from a breeder, so I'm at a loss. His last vet trip was several weeks ago, and the vet didn't mention a problem with his legs. Now that he's a bit bigger it seems more noticeable. Does he look Vizsla? Of course we love him no matter what and I'm just hoping he's okay. Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He does look to be a vizsla.
I agree with you his legs look different than the norm. Its hard to tell from the pictures but they look thicker, and shorter than the typical V pup at his age. You could also look at this post on dwarfism.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,865.0.html


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you, it's good to hear he looks Vizsla. Someone else even suggested he's dachsund mix. The comments I've received have been from people at the dog park and puppy class, but it still put the worry in my head. His legs measure about 10" from floor to shoulder, so he does seem short, but I'm no expert. He also tires easily, he doesn't run a lot, and will kind of hop up and down the stairs rather than walking. Otherwise, he does have the velcro personality, which I love. I'm taking him to the vet Thursday. If I can get a better photo tomorrow I'll post it. Thank you so much.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It looks like his forearm is shorter than normal. I would also look into dwarfism and bring your breeder into the loop if you haven't already done so.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

You said - in love with the pup - if a ? about breeding - get your vet to run a DNA test - you are going in the RIGHT direction !!!


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

That's part of my confusion. Is it that he's not full Vizsla, and that is why his legs are shaped like that, or is it that he's a Vizsla but has some type of deformity. Does he look Vizsla to everyone? We got him from Teal's Vizslas in Illinois, and called references beforehand, so I would hope that they were not dishonest. I have reached out to them with pictures. They said they'd take a look and call me, but I haven't heard back. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

I think he looks ALL Vizsla and is extremely beautiful. He may have little legs but that doesn't make him any less special. Have him checked out by the vet to put your mind at rest and to make sure he isn't in any pain or discomfort and just enjoy your extra special boy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Get the DNA done - a good breeder should be back in touch with you ! the least they should do - if a problem - refund the purchase price - pay your vet bills - take the pup back - that is how it works with a GREAT breeder


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks again. I will get DNA testing done and will see what the vet says tomorrow. Hopefully the breeder will get back to me too. Can anyone recommend where to get DNA testing done? At the vet? or through AKC?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have had some owners of Teal's vizsla pups on the forum. Most have been happy with the pups. Kay92 has one of their pups and he has severe hip dysplasia at a young age.

From her posts on the forum They are a good breeder if you don't have problems with your pup. If you run into a hereditary issue, they wouldn't help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As far as DNA I believe he is a purebred Vizsla, but I would want his DNA on file with a registry if he is found to have dwarfism. Just from what I have read, most research goes with it being hereditary.


> He also tires easily, he doesn't run a lot, and will kind of hop up and down the stairs rather than walking.


That part of your post has me wondering if he is in any pain. Most vizslas have a lot of endurance, and like to run.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> > He also tires easily, he doesn't run a lot, and will kind of hop up and down the stairs rather than walking.
> 
> 
> That part of your post has me wondering if he is in any pain. Most vizslas have a lot of endurance, and like to run.


I don't know much about it (maybe others here do?) but you might want to read up on HOD (Hypertrophic osteodystrophy). It's something that affects a lot of Weimaraners... I don't know if I've ever heard of a V that's had it, but I'm sure it's possible. From what I can remember, their legs look a bit like that and it's also painful for them, usually causing them to be lame, sore, tired, and have other symptoms like a fever. Hope it's nothing serious but I would definitely get a 2nd opinion from a vet. I would bet he is 100% V though.

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/hod.htm

He sure is adorable though and I love the name!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

And, interestingly enough, it sounds like HOD can result in dwarfism.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

HOD does look possible. I'm very interested to hear what the vet thinks tomorrow. Thank you everyone!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Gatsby2015 said:


> HOD does look possible. I'm very interested to hear what the vet thinks tomorrow. Thank you everyone!


we'd appreciate being kept up to date with the vets views Gatsby.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gat - if in a ? ship the pup to me !!! he is a winner !!!!!!


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'll post what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

dying for an update from the vet appointment...


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Gatsby had xrays today. He needed to be sedated, so he was there most of the day. We really didn't get anymore answers. The vet gave us a cd of the xrays and referred us to a specialized vet. He only offered that both legs are shaped the same, symmetrically in their bowing. He said he didn't think Gatsby was in any pain based on how he behaved when his legs were examined. And he said the orthopedic would be able to tell us if it needed to be treated, or could be treated. I sent the breeder pictures and she said she was clueless, she'd never seen anything like it. I will post after we see the orthopedic. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Banquopack (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi. I assume you are in Illinois? 

Many years ago our first vizsla had all kinds of skeletal problems.....he was the super sweet runt that probably shouldn't have made it. 

We ended up taking him to the vet center in Champaign at The UofI. They were excellent, up on all the latest as they are a teaching hospital, and less expensive on top of it. Something to consider as you further investigate your pup's legs. 

Angela (lurker, with our 3rd vizsla, 14wk old Rohan)


----------

